# Do I Need Both Flourish & Flourish Iron?



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

I am running out of Plantex CSM+B and would like to try Seachem's Flourish for dosing micronutrients. Do I need to use *BOTH* Flourish and Flourish Iron or will I be ok with just Flourish?

Also, how much should I dose per 10 gallon? Should I just follow the instructions on the bottle?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It depends on the needs of your tank. I use a extra iron supplement once a week along with the Plantex. I dose the iron per the instructions on the bottles label.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

On low tech, slow growth tanks, you can get by with just the Flourish. In those situations, you can also use the recommended dose (usually). 

On anything other than that, use both. I use equal amounts daily. You will be surprised and pleased how much better your plants will do with greater dosages of iron. 

What kind of a ten gallon are we talking about here? With good light and co2, I'd try about 8ml of both per week and work your way up until it looks like you're no longer getting any additional benefit.


----------

